

Xamarin Test Cloud - dcope
http://xamarin.com/test-cloud

======
dcope
Just so it's clear, Miguel de Icaza confirmed via Twitter that this will work
with applications built outside of the Xamarin toolchain.

<https://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/324188860449968128>

 _Xamarin Test Cloud is not limited to c#. Will work with Objective-C,
RubyMotion, Java apps too._

------
tjbiddle
I'd suggest throwing /yr on your pricing page for each plan. I noticed it says
"Annual pricing" above the plans - But users tend to be drawn directly to the
numbers; I skipped over it originally.

~~~
mtrimpe
Same here. I spent several minutes in awe at the audacity to charge $999 per
platform per developer per month for this.

~~~
mr337
Are you sure the pricing is for the Testcloud or for the Xamarin development
tools? I am confident that it is for the latter and the Testcloud is still in
beta. Hopefully pricing released soon.

------
klewelling
I have been using www.AppThwack.com and have been very happy with them. The
basic package I use includes unlimited use of 10 devices for $29/mo.

*I am not in any way affiliated with AppThwack, just a happy customer and want to see them do well.

~~~
LeFever
Thanks! Glad to help. Definitely exciting to see some new competition in this
space (or in this case, old competition getting refreshed).

(I'm a founder at AppThwack)

------
smtddr
It would do them well to look into connecting their stuff into Selenium Grid
like saucelabs.com. I'm currently using appdriver[1] for android and appium[2]
for iOS. Both communicate with SeleniumGrid which I find nice for parallel
testing and the ability to use any modern computer language since Selenium's
API is generally well supported across languages.

1.<https://github.com/nicegraham/appdriver>

2.<https://github.com/appium/appium>

~~~
ckluis
Why would they do that when the build a C# toolset for developing cross
platform apps?

This is meant to expand the ability of MS developers to build cross platform
apps. See it in that light and C# makes sense.

~~~
smtddr
Oh. Hmm... well, the selenium framework is still very good. I still recommend
they support it. But if their target costumers are only Microsoft stack devs
then.... I have no comment.

~~~
ckluis
I didn't mean it negatively, but their primary tool is a C# cross platform app
builder which compiles to native code. They are a C# shop and are building
products (including this new service they just bought) that make sense for
their primary users. C# developers (theoretically also Linux devs running
Mono).

~~~
smtddr
Oh wow, I didn't know about Mono on linux. Very interesting! <http://www.mono-
project.com/Main_Page>

------
div
Oh nice, looks like it will be able to run Calabash features. I was _just_
playing around with those today, how serendipitous.

------
gagabity
Price compared to testdroid?

